# Sidewalk bike with 3 pedals



## kirk thomas (Jun 18, 2020)

This is something I have never seen three pedals on a bike. The 3rd pedal is a scrub brake. It looks like the arm is bent but I have done nothing except oil the chain. The wheels are in good solid condition. Pretty cool little bike. I would sell it for $50 plus the ride.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 18, 2020)

I am not sure if this should be listed in complete bikes for sale thread. If you want to move it thank you.


----------



## eeapo (Jun 20, 2020)

Neat looking little bike. Does it have a name?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 20, 2020)

I believe this is another model of the Hedstrom Pedi-Brake bicycle - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/m...pedi-brake-bike-pics-parts-info-sulley.40937/








						1982 hedstrom pedi-brake 13" bike | Tricycles, Kids' Bicycles & Riding Toys
					






					thecabe.com
				




If you do a search on the CABE for Hedstrom Pedi-Brake you'll find some additional topics on this model bike.

Dave


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes that is what it is  There is no badge or Id on it.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 21, 2020)

That is soooooo cool. I considered rigging a pedal brake on my muscle bike. I should revisit that.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 24, 2020)

This bike is gone


----------

